# How to do the dry brushing technique for fake rock backgrounds



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi all,
(sorry if this is in the wrong place didnt know where to put it, any suggestions are welcomed)

this is just a quick guide to let people know how to do the ''dry brush effect''.
 *First you'll need.....*
*1. A clean cloth or paper towel handy*
*2. Dark base coat*
*3. A least two lighter colour paints*
*4. A wide flat brush 1 inch bristle is the best effect(Don’t get a huge brush or you'll run into overlap problems, but this is a preference choice)*
*
*
*First apply your base coat*

*Then choose a lighter colour then the previous colour used,*

*Then lightly dip your brush into the lighter paint colour (Don’t get too much paint on the brush.)*

* Next, wipe the brush onto the cloth to get as much paint as you can off. This takes practice but after a while you'll figure out just how much you need to wipe the paint off*

*Then gently brush across the area and** this will highlight all the raised sections*
*(Try to start in areas where you don't mind getting a little extra of the lighter colour.)*

*Once dry repeat with even lighter colour*

examples....
grey rock
base coat-dark grey

*in between-lighter greys
*
finish-white​








*



brown rock*
base coat-dark brown

in between coats-yellowy brown

finish coat-yellow​


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

TIDY exactly just what I was looking for 

cheers:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

LIZARD said:


> TIDY exactly just what I was looking for
> 
> cheers:2thumb:


no probs.... glad to help: victory:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

great - thank you :notworthy:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Superb mate! If you want I have a you tube video on how to dry brush.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

:2thumb


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

quizicalkat said:


> great - thank you :notworthy:





Becky Wheeler said:


> Superb mate!





Swain86 said:


> :2thumb


THANK YOU ALL: victory:


----------



## Dutchology (Jun 17, 2009)

Great post!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Dutchology said:


> Great post!


cheers:2thumb:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

what type of paint do you use? they are really good!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ashbosh said:


> what type of paint do you use? they are really good!


anything i have in the house...it doesn't really matter if you seal it

but i mainly use...
car spray paint for the base then arcrlyics for the rest

cheapest and the easiest to work with

: victory:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you seal all your pieces and if so what with?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Ashley_Holings said:


> Do you seal all your pieces and if so what with?


i do.......always varnish,
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/526177-crestie-fake-rock-background-tutorial.html


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Sub'd, as I know I will have questions in a few weeks


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

GeeUK said:


> Sub'd, as I know I will have questions in a few weeks


cheers,
feel free to pm me with any q's
: victory:


----------

